# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Singapore - East Meet West

## hangnt

Cảm giác của tôi khi bước xuống sân bay ở Singapore là sao sạch sẽ thế, nề nếp thế. Trước khi, tôi sang Singapore công tác, tôi đã đọc các tài liệu, sách báo về Singapore và cũng biết nó rất sạch sẽ nhưng những gì tôi nhìn thấy còn hơn cả trong trí tưởng tượng của tôi.

Tuy nhiên, khi tôi mới tốt nghiệp ra đi làm ở Singapore, tôi rất ghét vì lúc đó còn rất trẻ, thích đi chơi, nhảy đầm, đàn đúm bạn bè nhưng hồi đó luật Singapore chặt chẽ lắm không như bây giờ đâu. Sau 1997, để thu hút tài chính và nguồn vốn từ HongKong sang vì Hong Kong trả về Trung Quốc cho nên giới tài phiệt có máu mặt phần lớn chuyển đại bản doanh ra khỏi HongKong. Một số nước như Canada, Singapore, Đài loan, Úc, Thailand, Indo và thậm chí cả Việt Nam đưa ra rất nhiều chính sách hấp dẫn để thu hút dòng chất xám và tài chính này. Úc thì tuyên bố rùm beng ở Hong Kong " Úc là châu Á về địa lý nhưng môi trường sống và đầu tư rất châu Âu". Cái này ai cũng biết nhưng giống như CocaCola cứ phải quảng cáo để thu hút thêm khách hàng. Việt nam hồi đó các cụ cũng rục rịch đi đàm phán, kêu gọi đầu tư, thậm chí định dành riêng một khu đất ở Hải phòng, Cam Ranh hoặc Phú Quốc cho bọn nó phát triển đặc khu nhưng vì lí do nào đó nên không thành. (Tin này không được kiểm chứng nhé, vì thông tin Việt Nam không công bố chỉ có thông tin một chiều). Lee Quan Yu ( Lý Quang Diệu) của Singapore thì bay đi bay lại HongKong liên tục để vận động.

Nói chung, tôi rất ấn tượng về Singapore. Một hòn đảo không có tài nguyên gì cả nơi giành cho lục lâm thảo khấu, hải tặc cướp biển cư ngụ thế kỷ trước, nhờ quản lý khôn khéo đã trở thành một quốc gia thịnh vượng có tiếng nói trong cộng đồng châu Á và thế giới. Ngay như hai loại tài nguyên căn bản nhất là nước và điện sinh hoạt cũng phải mua của Malaysia và Indonesia.

Tuy nhiên, dân trí Singapore rất cao, ngày nay các nghề lao động chân tay chủ yếu do các nguồn lao động rẻ mạt ở các nước láng giềng như Malaysia, Indonesia, Ấn độ, Banladesh sang làm việc. Nếu bạn đứng ở cửa khẩu giữa Malaysia và Singapore bạn sẽ thấy buổi sáng một đoàn người đông, đổ từ Malay qua, buổi chiều ngược lại.

Đất nước Singapore sạch sẽ, có thể nói vào loại sạch sẽ nhất trên thế giới này. Con người Singapore hiền hoà, dễ mến và hay giúp đỡ.

Khi tôi học cao học quản trị kinh doanh chuyên nghành quản lí toàn cầu (global management) và đi sâu nghiên cứu về châu Á (Asian Studies) tôi có dịp được gặp gỡ những nhà tỉ phú giầu nhất Châu Á, trong đó có ông Quak Leng Beng, tôi mới thấy ông quả là con người tuyệt vời, hoà hao, phong nhã, lich thiệp, khiêm tốn. Ông làm ăn rất giỏi, đầu tư sắc bén. Ông mua rất nhiều bất động sản và khách sạn trên khắp thế giới, trong đó có cả vài cái 5 sao ở New York. Ông còn biết chơi nhiều loại nhạc cụ và có khả năng sáng tác nhạc giao hưởng. Hiện tôi, vẫn giữ một đĩa nhạc do ông tặng. Con trai ông lúc trưóc học BU ở Boston. Khi chúng tôi đi làm dự án khảo sát tình hình thực tế ở châu Á có Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, HongKong, Trung Quốc Đại Lục, Thailand, Singapore và Malaysia. Ông đã cho cả đòan chúng tôi ở khách sạn của ông không mất tiền, cả tuần lễ liền ở Singapore.

Ngoài ra, điều nữa tôi thấy tại sao Singapore phát triển như ngày hôm nay là tôi có xem chương trình thi học sinh giỏi của Sing, ai đưọc nhất nhì ba sẽ được những khoản học bổng bao gồm ăn ở do nhà nước trả, có thể chọn đi học ở bất kỳ trường ĐH nổi tiếng nào. Sau khi tốt nghiệp về nước sẽ được sắp xếp công việc theo đúng khả năng và có đường tiến thân rất cao. Phần lớn các quan chức điều hành của Sing là như vậy. Goh Chok Tong ( thủ tướng đương nhiệm) cũng vậy. Chính vì vậy không ai dám nghi ngờ khả năng quản lý đất nước của họ bởi vì họ là những con người tài hoa lỗi lạc.

Tôi đã đi đến sân vận động nghe Goh Chok Tong phát biểu trong ngày lễ độc lập và thấy ông là một nhà lãnh đạo xuất thần (charismatic leader). ông có thể phát biểu bằng nhiều thứ tiếng và trong nhiều giờ liền.

Singapore là một nước như vậy. Có thể nói là một sự kết hợp hài hoà giữa phương Đông và phương Tây ( where East meets West). Sing là một nước đa văn hoá, đa sắc tộc, đa ngôn ngữ. Malay là ngôn ngữ chính ( official language), English là ngôn ngữ thông dụng hay hành chính, tiếng Trung cả Quảng Đông, Phổ thông, Triều châu, v...v, và tiếng Ấn độ (chủ yếu là một số ngôn ngữ địa phương miền nam Ấn)

Để nói về Sing tôi có thể nói cả ngày nhưng vì thời gian có hạn cho nên xin tạm dừng ở đây. Tất cả những thông tin trên chỉ là quan điểm của cá nhân tôi, được nhìn nhận và quan sát dưới con mắt của tôi, trong một gia đoạn nhất định cho nên không thể không có thiếu xót, và cũng không phản ánh một thành kiến hay quan điểm chính trị nào , chỉ là thông tin tham khảo bên cạnh những nguồn thông tin chính thức khác mà bạn có thể đọc được trên các phương tiện truyền thông khác như tivi, báo đài, v..v.

_netwalker - TTVNOL_

----------

